# Realhotstuff Order status..



## Ace001 (May 31, 2013)

I just want to get something cleared up and answers would be deeply appreciated. I recently ordered a Supercard DSTwo from Realhotstuff2 (the new jersey website) And ordered it and what not. Though on the order status it says "new" does that mean It's already on it's way? if not then what is that supposed to mean? thanks in advance.


----------



## OrangeAlx (Sep 17, 2013)

I would like to know the answer to this also, Did you work it out in the end?
I have just ordered a DSTWO as well but from the Hong Kong site as it was cheaper.

Need help.


----------

